# OBS Trainee orientation and testing



## bobwoolley (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello, I was invited to an Orientation and Testing. I have just applied online for the OBS Trainie Job. Can anyone give me an overview on what to expect? Thank you, Bob


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 5, 2014)

Your basic ethics test and if for LSA then a math test too.


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2014)

For what it's worth, the word is spelled "trainee". It's pretty clear (based on some of the signs which have been put up in stations) that spelling isn't a required skill for Amtrak employees, but it *can* be useful if you want to appear professional.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not can.. It IS a MUST if you want to get a job with Amtrak! Railroads are so picky now it's unreal..


----------



## bobwoolley (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys are rough. Thanks for the one helpful reply. Train---ie get it................


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2014)

bobwoolley said:


> You guys are rough. Thanks for the one helpful reply. Train---ie get it................


It's because we want you to get the job!! Trust me. I've interviewed with one railroad and i checked over my resume about 5 or 6 times looking for spelling and grammar errors. But also keep in mind that the average look at a resume is no more then 3 seconds!!


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2014)

My sarcasm was because some of the existing station agents apparently don't know how to spell (there are some horribly misspelled signs, including one put up in New York Penn quite recently which misspelled half the station names).

But honestly, it really will help you get the job and keep it, if you check your spelling. You *do* have to write stuff down sometimes which goes to your boss.


----------



## bobwoolley (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## IHC (Oct 7, 2014)

Which location?


----------



## bobwoolley (Oct 8, 2014)

How is the train attendant job? What are some of the good and bads about it?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 8, 2014)

bobwoolley said:


> How is the train attendant job? What are some of the good and bads about it?


There is a difference between Train Attendant's (TA's) and OBS crews. TA's work in the coaches and sleepers. OBS work the cafe and diner.


----------



## FormerOBS (Oct 8, 2014)

OBS is a catchall term that includes all employees who work onboard the trains in a service capacity. Basically, it includes all who work onboard, but are not in T&E (Train & Engine) service. T&E crews include the engine crew, Conductor, and Assistant Conductor. OBS includes coach and sleeper attendants, chefs, food specialists, and dining car service employees. OBS also includes Lead Service Attendants (LSA's), whether they are in charge of a dining car (LSAD, or "LSA-Diner") or another car that serves food & beverages, such as a lounge car.

First the bad parts: The long hours and short sleep; the hours and days spent far away from home and family; the many holidays and special events that you miss because of being on the road (think about weddings, birthdays, graduations, funerals, family reunions, etc.). In the pecking order at Amtrak, OBS is often thought of in a condescending way. Lip service is given ("You are important because you are the face of Amtrak to the customer"); but the institutional lack of respect for OBS is endemic. Several years ago a woman (I won't call her a lady) from the Marketing Dept. objected to having to stay at a particular hotel while on special assignment. Her reason: "That's where the CREWS stay." I guess she didn't realize that we don't have cooties.

But there are good things: First and foremost, the wonderful people you'll meet, both passengers and fellow employees. Some of the strongest and best friendships I've ever had were forged on the train. In fact, I just talked with an old employee friend on the phone a couple hours ago. We had fun, and when we were far from home on a holiday, we spent time with our "Train family". I've often said that there is nothing about the job that precludes fun. The job can be done thoroughly, correctly, and safely, and you can still have a lot of fun with the passengers and coworkers. There are places where you can make more money; but there are a lot of places where the pay is far less. It's a job with tip[s, Union protection, and a decent pension, plus a 401-K plan (N.B.: The Company DOES NOT match your contributions to the 401-K plan if you are an OBS employee). Many other jobs have suffered in terms of benefits, but Amtrak jobs have pretty much remained relatively safe in that regard.

That's it in a nutshell. It's not for everybody. If it's not for you, you'll figure that out within a couple weeks. My best wishes to you.

Tom


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pension AND a 401(k)? Wow. That's generous. I mean that sincerely. Last three companies I worked for phased out pensions when I joined and went to 401(k)s - thought they do match (some better than others). Folks that started before me get their pension PLUS 401(k) - though they weren't funded simultaneously.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2014)

Isn't its True Tom that OBS have No Sick Leave, that if you don't have Annual Leave it"s No Show, No Dough???

Never did understand this one!!The Unions can Negotiate this one better if true!!


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 10, 2014)

The only reason a OBS staff member gets a 401k is IINM they are not eligible for railroad retirement.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## FormerOBS (Oct 10, 2014)

FRUSTRATION! I just wrote a response & when I hit send, it disappeared! So I'll try again:

First, OBS employees do qualify for Railroad Retirement. A full retirement is 30 years (360 months). I retired in June, 2014 at the age of 68 because I simply decided it's a job for a younger person. I had 26+ years, so my retirement isn't 100%. I still have a mortgage to pay, so I'm not on easy street, but I'll get by. So far I haven't had to dip into my 401K, but that will surely change. Remember that Amtrak matches 401K contributions for Management employees, but not for OBS.

"No Show; No Dough" is exactly right. You only get paid for hours worked. If you get the flu & have to mark off, you're out of luck. If you have a medical problem that involves a longer term medical leave, you can apply for benefits through Railroad Retirement, and there is a supplemental insurance plan available through the Union, which can provide temporary relief in such situations. Taken together, these two plans are your lifeline. That is what I did when I had my two hip replacements and my neck surgery several years ago. The application process can't begin until you are actually off work, and it takes about 3 weeks or more before the first check arrives. Then, when you are cleared to go back to work, the checks stop abruptly. There is no allowance for the "lost" few weeks at the beginning. After your doctor clears you to return to work, Amtrak's doctor (lovingly referred to as the Amquack) must clear you too, and you have to go through a drug screening process. You can't be scheduled to return to work until the lab work is completed. Meanwhile, the checks have already stopped coming in.

Tom


----------



## EB_OBS (Oct 10, 2014)

It's not a pension, it's Railroad Retirement. Basically the same as Social Security only the employee pays a little more into it and gets a little better benefits back. Plus it's solvent.

401K is 100% fully funded by the employee and you can start one if you choose to. It's available to all employees.


----------



## Art (Nov 1, 2014)

I am 53 years old and have been retired for 3 1/2 years. I currently have a job to supplement my income. I love to travel and have been interested in a TA job with Amtrak. I recently took the SL to Houston and found my TA to be fantastic. I would like to know what the salary for a TA is and what is involved with being furloughed for the first 2 years. Do I have to pay weekly at a hotel before I am transferred to another route? Am I just too old? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 1, 2014)

I can tell you that I have heard of railroads hiring Conductors at 60 years plus! The only downside for that is to get maximum RR Retirement benefits you have to have 30 years in. But RR Retirement is a prize IMO! Can always try.


----------



## FormerOBS (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know what you mean about "being furloughed for the first 2 years." For current info on rates of pay, etc., you need to talk to Amtrak. Also, you'll be training at one of the major crew bases, and I guess you're concerned about someplace to stay during that time. The fact is, you would likely be working out of that same crew base, and you would be on the extra board, subject to being on call for a long time. In my case, I spent 1987 and most of 1988 on the board, and I know people who were on the board for four years or more before getting a regular, predictable schedule. If you explain your situation to Amtrak, they might be able to help you to work out some temporary living arrangements during training, but I'm not sure about current policies. Once hired, you would need to live within about an hour or so distance from your crew base.

Amtrak doesn't discriminate based on age, but the nature of the job does discriminate. Hours can be very long, and sleep time can be very short. As I get older, I need more sleep, and I was having a hard time getting it when on the railroad. Fifty three isn't old, but it's not really young either. Many people your age can handle the job; others can't. Your age can actually be considered a plus if your health is good, because a certain level of maturity is important in the job, and some of the younger folks seem to need "seasoning". I started when I was just about to turn 41, and I stayed until this past June, retiring at 68 years of age.

You say you have a job to supplement your income. Is it part time? Be aware that there is no such thing as a part time job at Amtrak. You have to be prepared to spend A LOT of time on the train, away from home.

As mentioned, you would have to stay on the job for 30 years (360 months) to qualify for a full pension. I seriously doubt that you'll still be on the job at 83 (because you don't sound like you're that crazy!). I'm not sure how long you would have to stay at Amtrak before you qualify for a Railroad Retirement (RRB) pension because the rules have changed in the years since I started. You might stay just long enough to qualify in your early 60's and retire with a decent RRB pension, but not a full 30-year pension. This would be a nice supplement to whatever retirement plan you already have. If you leave Amtrak before qualifying for RRB, you would not lose your RRB contribution. It would be rolled into Social Security & you would get it through SSI. It might be worthwhile to contact your nearest RRB office and ask them. I deal through the Baltimore office, and have always found them very friendly & helpful.

You didn't mention your home/family situation. The job can be a strain on a marriage, and it means missing holidays with the family, birthdays, weddings, anniversaries, christenings, graduations, and any other special occasion you can imagine. If the train is running, you're expected to be on it. There's only one special occasion you can be sure of attending, and that's your own funeral (Sorry, but I couldn't resist adding that on Hallowe'en weekend).

I've probably totally depressed you by now. But the good parts of the job are not to be forgotten. Folks who have read this forum for a while can tell you that I've often said I enjoyed the heck out of the job. There's a great feeling you get when you help a passenger who really NEEDS the help. Or when you help a kid to learn something new about this country's geography. I've met thousands of people, both passengers and fellow employees, and have enjoyed their company so much! I forged some wonderful, long-lasting friendships with fellow employees.

If you go for it, do it with your eyes open. Whatever you decide, Good Luck & always remember to keep the wheels on the bottom.

Tom


----------



## Art (Nov 6, 2014)

Acela 150 & FormerOBS, thanx for your input. To answer your questions, I am a 20 year retiree as a 911 Dispatch Supervisor. I retired 3 years ago and now work full-time in a similar job to supplement my income. I have been happily married for 28 years. Our 3 kids are adults.

I spoke to a TA on the SL and he told me about the 2 year furlough. He said you don't get a permanent base station for 2 to 3 years. You bounce to where ever you're needed. I don't have a problem with that, My concern is that I am not going to sign a lease to an apartment only to have to move to another base station.

I have also considered applying for an Assistant Conductor position.

Again, thanx for your time.

Art


----------



## OBS (Nov 6, 2014)

I am guessing you may have misunderstood what he was trying to say. You probably won't have a regular schedule, but rather be on call, for the first 2-3 years, but I haven't heard of furloughs of any significance for many years...


----------



## FormerOBS (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, I think he meant you'd be on the extra board & not assigned to any one train, and have no predictable schedule. Your home crew base during that time is probably not going to change unless something very strange happens. In my case, I was on the extra board, working out of Washington, DC. Amtrak was frustrated by the inability of the host railroad to keep the Montrealer running on time. I think the on time performance was 0& or close to it. Amtrak discontinued the Montrealer, and about 30 of us were furloughed. I transferred briefly to a regular position on the Boston section of the Lake Shore, working out of the Boston crew base. I had to commute overnight from DC to Boston for each trip. Fortunately, I was offered the chance to transfer to the Lorton Crew Base and work on the Auto Train. I did that & stayed there for the rest of my Amtrak career.

My experience was highly unusual. Most people stay at one crew base for their entire career.

Tom


----------

